# Looking for a drill with enough torque to use with a 6 inch hole saw.



## Gold Ranger (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm getting started up making cornhole boards to sell and I already burn up and old (I mean OLD) drill making the first set (luckily, they were for my use).

Anyone have any good suggestions?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 5, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> I'm getting started up making cornhole boards to sell and I already burn up and old (I mean OLD) drill making the first set (luckily, they were for my use).
> 
> Anyone have any good suggestions?



most likely you need a 1/2 inch drill.  if close you can borrow mine.


----------



## NOYDB (Oct 5, 2015)

Use multiple steps. 

Draw the circle of the area you want to remove. Drill with 1/2 in bit holes inside the perimeter all around the circle, close to overlapping. Use the big hole saw for final removal.


----------



## NOYDB (Oct 5, 2015)

Or use Jig saw to cut out hole, cutting from bit hole to bit hole.

Make target hole a multi sided polygon shape. Use jig saw, stock up on fresh blades.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Oct 5, 2015)

Cut you a jig in a piece plywood or mdf using the hole saw and use a router with a straight bit with a top bearing.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 5, 2015)

I already have the hole saw, but it's a load on the little cordless drill I have now.  I'm looking at a Dewalt 20 Volt.  Do y'all think that will carry the load?

I would be fine using the jigsaw for my own board, but I'd really rather use the hole saw for the ones I sell.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Oct 5, 2015)

I used a standard electric Black and Decker. Had no problems with over heating. Just keep it level and don't bear down too hard, let the bit do the work and you will have a cleaner hole.


----------



## T-N-T (Oct 5, 2015)

Electric drill.  Not battery.  

Get one with a T handle to hold on to too.


----------



## aka rotten (Oct 5, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> I'm getting started up making cornhole boards to sell and I already burn up and old (I mean OLD) drill making the first set (luckily, they were for my use).
> 
> Anyone have any good suggestions?



I have a 1/2  Milwaukee electric job that last time I used it to put in 6 in dia. holes in my trailer  for recessed strap holds, 12 of them. Went thru 1 in oak planks like butter. Last time I used it best I remember. Must weigh 10 lbs.Old electric job.Paul


----------



## carver (Oct 5, 2015)

If you are going to make a lot of  them to sell,I'd get a drill press


----------



## T.P. (Oct 5, 2015)

jimbo4116 said:


> Cut you a jig in a piece plywood or mdf using the hole saw and use a router with a straight bit with a top bearing.



X2. Make one with a drill and hole saw and use it as a template for the router.


----------



## state159 (Oct 5, 2015)

That sounds like a job for a drill press instead of a drill.


----------



## riverbank (Oct 5, 2015)

I have the dewalt 20v max drill and impact set. There pretty awesome. I wouldn't be afraid to try it.


----------



## Killdee (Oct 5, 2015)

1/2" electric with torque handle since you already have the hole saw, look on craigs list or yard sales. You will burn up a battery powered drill doing this.


----------



## NOYDB (Oct 5, 2015)

Killdee said:


> 1/2" electric with torque handle since you already have the hole saw, look on craigs list or yard sales. You will burn up a battery powered drill doing this.



Correct. The drill press idea would work, let saw blade do the work.


----------



## divinginn (Oct 5, 2015)

A Milwaukee Hole Hawg is what you need,I would shop pawn shops for a used one.


----------



## Canis latrans (Oct 5, 2015)

Having done lots of work like this, I would go with the suggestions above.  First choice - by making a template and using a top-bearing flush trim router bit.  That is the fastest, easiest way to do multiple pieces with the nicest end results.  Second choice - using a drill press.  As long as it has enough reach to get to where you want to make the hole.

Third choice - a 1/2" drill.  But beware - if it is a good drill, and hangs up on anything, it will spin you around.  Or it will break your elbow, forearm or wrist.  Or your elbow will break your gonads.  Trust me - my Bosch 1/2 drill has hung up a time or four, and the results were not painless (or pretty).  Of course, if you let off the trigger quick enough, you can minimize the pain.  But do not think that you will overpower a good 1/2" drill.  Because, unless you are a huge dude with lots of weight to back you up...you can't.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks, everyone for the advice.  I was already leaning toward a drill press, if I can find one that will reach 9 inched from the top of the board.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 6, 2015)

TopherAndTick said:


> Electric drill.  Not battery.
> 
> Get one with a T handle to hold on to too.


My suggestion as well and also variable speed as you squeeze trigger harder it goes faster.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 6, 2015)

j_seph said:


> My suggestion as well and also variable speed as you squeeze trigger harder it goes faster.



Looking at this one.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/DEWALT-1...PIPHorizontal1_rr-_-100050769-_-202511823-_-N


----------



## NOYDB (Oct 6, 2015)

FYI, A drill press head can be swiveled on it's post. Allowing you to drill into an item several feet tall.


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 6, 2015)

Canis latrans said:


> - a 1/2" drill.  But beware - if it is a good drill, and hangs up on anything, it will spin you around.  Or it will break your elbow, forearm or wrist.  Or your elbow will break your gonads.  Trust me - my Bosch 1/2 drill has hung up a time or four, and the results were not painless (or pretty).  Of course, if you let off the trigger quick enough, you can minimize the pain.  But do not think that you will overpower a good 1/2" drill.  Because, unless you are a huge dude with lots of weight to back you up...you can't.



I have an old Makita electric myself and it has so much torque it's dangerous ....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2015)

Nugefan said:


> I have an old Makita electric myself and it has so much torque it's dangerous ....



That is what I have.  Had it since the 80's and it about broke my arm and through me off a ladder drilling 4 inch holes in a soffit for vents.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 6, 2015)

1/2" electric with a side handle. You can usually pick them up pretty cheap at pawn shops.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Oct 6, 2015)

Before I would buy a 1/2 inch armbreaker take a look at this.  Could find a video using a outside template.  But this is pretty simple as well. 



I can tell you that a 1/2 inch drill will hurt you when that hole saw binds.  It is in the hole saws nature to bind especially if it a shall one.


----------



## T-N-T (Oct 6, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Looking at this one.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/DEWALT-1...PIPHorizontal1_rr-_-100050769-_-202511823-_-N



That drill is a beast.
I had one break a 1/2 in bit and then wrap the bit up in my shirt sleeve, and then bicep.  I missed the hospital by about 1 or 2 seconds of trigger time.

that one will handle your 6 inch hole saw just fine.


----------



## CHANDLECTRIC (Oct 6, 2015)

Milwaukee hole hawg is correct answer,  start hole in reverse and then go foward and hold on!!!


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone (Oct 8, 2015)

*Roto zip*

Get a roto zip they have a guide to cut holes + can use for lots projects. If you use a Milwaukee hole hawg HOLD ON (ask me how I know


----------

